# ¿Qué es un análisis de distorsión y como se interpreta?



## thevenin (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola, 

Esta gráfica es de un amplificador que he diseñado,

Análisis de distorsión, pero no sé como se interpreta, veo la ganancia en el lado de las ordenadas,
y frecuencia en el de abscisas.

Pero no saco ninguna conclusión, ni porqué aparecen dos gráficas.

Esta gráfica está a la salida de un amplificador clase AB con transistores.


http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graficaf.jpg

También he buscado un rato, pero no he encontrado nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 1, 2009)

Este analisis te sirve para poder saber que rangos de frecuencias puedes usar en tus circuitos distorcinando al minimo la señal de salida, Por ejemplo en tu grafica se puede ver un rango casi plano en el rango de los 50 a los 500 hz, esto quiere decir que una señal de esa frecuencia sera amplificada casi sin distorcion, pero una señal de 10kHz (aprox 8Khz en la segunda grafica) tiene una atenuacion muy importante, y en el rango alto (aproximadamente 400kHz) tienes mucha amplificación

Si la vemos en conjunto y le aplicaramos una señal de sonido estandar, tu circuito equivaldria mas o menos a un filtro pasa bajos. Es decir vas a notar que los graves se escucharan bien (50 a 1kHz), los medios y los altos casi no se van a oir (1kHz a 20KHz) y si pudieramos escuchar frecuencias por encima de los 20Khz las escuchariamos muy amplificadas (20kHz +)

El analisis es en general, no alcanzo a ver muchos numeritos en la grafica, las 2 graficas me imagino que pueden ser por 2 causas, la primera es que una sea para magnitud y la otra de fase, y la segunda causa puede ser que pediste la señal de salida en 2 puntos del circuito 

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~kakoamek/ensay4.html


----------



## thevenin (Abr 2, 2009)

Entiendo.

Pues esa distorsión sucede cuando simulo el altavoz con una bobina de 500uH en serie, la red zóbel por otro lado, y la típica inductancia//resistencia  todo esto en serie con la línea que va al altavoz.

Sin eso la respuesta es más lineal.

La verdad que no conocía este análisis, en ningún libro me viene.

Nada, a ver que puedo hacer para eliminar esa distorsión a esas frecuencias.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## downcount (Abr 24, 2009)

La gráfica está mal....para empezar la ganancia no es nada lineal...no se parece para nada a la respuesta de un amplificador medio decente, tiene unos saltos de ganancia muy grandes (esta en dB)  y lo mas importante...la ganancia es negativa...imposible!


----------

